# blood bath!



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry if i scared you. this was when i attempted to dye lucy with koolaide. it lasted about a week. then i got the pet edge stuff (the purple pink and blue). and its still in. i just think this picture is funny. its an older picture.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:w00t:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm not trying to be offensive, but may I ask why you want to dye Lucy's hair? I know that groomers often color their poodles for competition, but I've often wondered why someone would want to dye their white dog all over. I can see doing their ears or their tails, maybe even their boots, but I just don't get the all over color. 

Linda


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Poor Lucy :embarrassed:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I do pink streaks in my own hair @ times LOL , never thought of doing the dogs with koolaid. Where did you get the ides & where are the after pictures? Doesn't the dog smell? Does the dog want to lick herself? Do you use regular or sugar free? :HistericalSmiley: 
Lucy is very cute!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 11 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743486


> I do pink streaks in my own hair @ times LOL , never thought of doing the dogs with koolaid. Where did you get the ides & where are the after pictures? Doesn't the dog smell? Does the dog want to lick herself? Do you use regular or sugar free? :HistericalSmiley:
> Lucy is very cute!![/B]


Regular or sugar free??? Doesn't sound safe to me.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkheadbaby @ Mar 11 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=743486


> I do pink streaks in my own hair @ times LOL , never thought of doing the dogs with koolaid.
> Where did you get the ides & where are the after pictures?
> Doesn't the dog smell?
> Does the dog lick herself?
> ...


Good questions! ^^^^


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yikes! I go more for the natural look myself. She's a cutie though.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally, the all white was one of the reasons I chose a maltese. But to each their own.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

If I didn't have cleaniness/hygiene OCD, I would dye Casanova grey so he can roll around the streets of NY to his heart's content.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I spend so much time trying to keep Madison white that I wouldn't think of dying her red! Maybe if I dyed her brown, then I wouldn't have to worry about keeping her white. But then, why did I want a white dog if I was going to dye her brown anyway?

Sorry.....just rambling....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree she is cute :wub: but good lord thats a real red, :w00t: don't ya think?
as someone said, to each his own :thumbsup:


----------



## Shrimpi's Mommy (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL I think it's kinda nice for a change. When Shrimpi's hair is long enough, I'm going to put in pink streaks in her ponytail lol. I only hope she stays still enough to keep the foil in, so it doesn't color other random hairs lol. As for Chowder..He's too crazy to get him to stay still for anything. I am one of those people who strive to keep their coats white, but I don't see the harm in giving your puppy some personality =) Way to go! :thumbsup: 

I remember people back in highschool used to use koolaid to dye their hair, but I never imagined a doggie staying still enough for the color to take lol. I can see Shrimpi trying to drink her koolaid bathwater lol. I'm sure your baby smelled yummy for the whole week lol.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ah, well. I guess it washes out fast enough. I know poodles were dyed in the fifties
all the time. Hope Lucy enjoys the attention as well.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

i used sugar free. it was a long time ago. it didnt last long. i left it in for 5-8 minutes. and kept her warm with my hands. i washed it completly out. i didnt put it by her mouth. i now use the dye from petedge. it works very well and there is great colors! for those of you who are asking, i dye lucy for fun. i love to play with her hair! its a personal choice.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

i just think this picture is funny. 
[/QUOTE]



I don't think there's anything funny about it.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 12 2009, 09:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744206


> I don't think there's anything funny about it.[/B]


There's those great Kerry-minds running together again!!!!! I don't think so either!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

[/QUOTE]



I don't think there's anything funny about it.
[/QUOTE]

all righty then... i just think its funny because shes covered in koolaide and it looks like a horror movie in the bath tub


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247


> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


i dont get what you mean.. i am not hurting her in any way. i did not let her kick the koolaide and i did not let her lick the dye. i keep her warm and there is no harm done.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247


> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


It's not like it's hurting Lucy at all  Right? lol

So, what's the big deal then?


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744253


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247





> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


i dont get what you mean.. i am not hurting her in any way. i did not let her kick the koolaide and i did not let her lick the dye. i keep her warm and there is no harm done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is your dog, and of course, it is up to you how she is bathed, colored, etc. She just looks so miserable. JMO


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744275


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744253





> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247





> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


i dont get what you mean.. i am not hurting her in any way. i did not let her kick the koolaide and i did not let her lick the dye. i keep her warm and there is no harm done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is your dog, and of course, it is up to you how she is bathed, colored, etc. She just looks so miserable. JMO
[/B][/QUOTE]

But you can't even see her face...and my dog always looks miserable when she's in the tub


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

whoaaa, that is REALLY red! what's the final color look like? any more pics? :Cute Malt:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 12 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744281


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744275





> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744253





> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247





> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


i dont get what you mean.. i am not hurting her in any way. i did not let her kick the koolaide and i did not let her lick the dye. i keep her warm and there is no harm done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is your dog, and of course, it is up to you how she is bathed, colored, etc. She just looks so miserable. JMO
[/B][/QUOTE]

But you can't even see her face...and my dog always looks miserable when she's in the tub 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL that's what I saying...how can you tell? 

I can tell you that Gigi looks more miserable on bath days. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744275


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744253





> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Mar 12 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744247





> It just seems to me that you are having fun at Lucy's expense.[/B]


i dont get what you mean.. i am not hurting her in any way. i did not let her kick the koolaide and i did not let her lick the dye. i keep her warm and there is no harm done.
[/B][/QUOTE]

She is your dog, and of course, it is up to you how she is bathed, colored, etc. She just looks so miserable. JMO
[/B][/QUOTE]

dogs are color blind...so she just thinks shes getting a new conditioner. :]


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

QUOTE (karebear @ Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744306


> whoaaa, that is REALLY red! what's the final color look like? any more pics? :Cute Malt:[/B]


she ended up being a light pink. if you want your dog to be a bright color. try actual dye made for dogs. this is what i used to dye her purple. 

http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-Hai...Gels-TP6128.pro

here is the results with that product.











the koolaide did not give me results that lasted through her next bath. so i recommend the dye in the link.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

For some reason this keeps reminding me of this lady who worked at the grocery when I was a little girl. She was elderly so had a head of white hair, but she would dye it for every holiday. Green on St. Patrick's Day, Purple on Mardi Gras, Pink on Easter, etc. My mom always made sure we visited with the lady with the colored hair. lol That's one of the few memories I still have from my childhood. I'll never forgot that lady and her hair.

I will say that Lucy Baby brought back some precious memories to me.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744326


> QUOTE (karebear @ Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744306





> whoaaa, that is REALLY red! what's the final color look like? any more pics? :Cute Malt:[/B]


she ended up being a light pink. if you want your dog to be a bright color. try actual dye made for dogs. this is what i used to dye her purple. 

http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-Hai...Gels-TP6128.pro

here is the results with that product.











the koolaide did not give me results that lasted through her next bath. so i recommend the dye in the link.
[/B][/QUOTE]


She is your dog, and I assume your BF. However, have you ever thought of what's in those dyes your using to turn your BF every shade of the rainbow? There is very little regulation on pet products -ie. toys, cosmetics - and what regulations there are, are poorly enforced. There are heavy metals in human cosmetics - on a scale of 1 to 10 - hair dye is a 10 for mecury content. So you can imagine what's in pet dye! I hope you reconsider this practice, it does no
good, but could do a great deal of harm (liver, kidneys) to your Best Friend.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 13 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744339


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744326





> QUOTE (karebear @ Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744306





> whoaaa, that is REALLY red! what's the final color look like? any more pics? :Cute Malt:[/B]


she ended up being a light pink. if you want your dog to be a bright color. try actual dye made for dogs. this is what i used to dye her purple. 

http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-Hai...Gels-TP6128.pro

here is the results with that product.











the koolaide did not give me results that lasted through her next bath. so i recommend the dye in the link.
[/B][/QUOTE]


She is your dog, and I assume your BF. However, have you ever thought of what's in those dyes your using to turn your BF every shade of the rainbow? There is very little regulation on pet products -ie. toys, cosmetics - and what regulations there are, are poorly enforced. There are heavy metals in human cosmetics - on a scale of 1 to 10 - hair dye is a 10 for mecury content. So you can imagine what's in pet dye! I hope you reconsider this practice, it does no
good, but could do a great deal of harm (liver, kidneys) to your Best Friend. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your post. This is what I was thinking, too. And, an excellent point about human cosmetics. It's true, and scary. 

I have an allergy to food coloring dyes ... so I can only imagine how unsafe it can be for small dogs. And, even if the dye is not ingested ... it can still get into the body through the pores of the skin. 

I read in an earlier post that groomers dye poodles for competiton??? Just my not so humble opinion ... but, I question what that has to do with competition. I hope not ... Best of The Breed. I feel sorry for those poor dogs. I'd rather spend time playing with them and giving them love.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744318


> dogs are color blind...so she just thinks shes getting a new conditioner. :][/B]



Actually, dogs are not truly blind to color, they just do not see the same spectrum of colors we do. Canine Color Spectrum

I have always heard it was more like the muted shades we see at twilight.

In any case, I do dogs do react to how people look at them. I know when my dogs have a lovely new haircut they tend to be proud of it. Maybe because they get such positive attention, but still there is a certain "j'en sais quoi." They also seem to know when they are having a bad hair day. :smpullhair:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, everyone's so judgemental! I suggest you do some research first. I've never used petedge, but I use manic panic and it's completely safe. It's a vegan product and they claim it's actually safe to consume. Coloring a dog is no different than dressing it up. In fact, I've seen a lot of dogs in clothing that restricts their movement. (Those dumb little shoes in Beverly Hills Chihuahua come to mind) Bailey much prefered having pink bangs to wearing a topknot. 

My own Maltese, Bailey:










Creative grooming article

Manic panic pets


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 13 2009, 05:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744388


> Wow, everyone's so judgemental! I suggest you do some research first. I've never used petedge, but I use manic panic and it's completely safe. It's a vegan product and they claim it's actually safe to consume. Coloring a dog is no different than dressing it up. In fact, I've seen a lot of dogs in clothing that restricts their movement. (Those dumb little shoes in Beverly Hills Chihuahua come to mind) Bailey much prefered having pink bangs to wearing a topknot.
> 
> My own Maltese, Bailey:
> 
> ...


I am NOT judging her at all, I am just saying it's not for me or Nemo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 13 2009, 04:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744388


> Wow, everyone's so judgemental! I suggest you do some research first. I've never used petedge, but I use manic panic and it's completely safe. It's a vegan product and they claim it's actually safe to consume. Coloring a dog is no different than dressing it up. In fact, I've seen a lot of dogs in clothing that restricts their movement. (Those dumb little shoes in Beverly Hills Chihuahua come to mind) Bailey much prefered having pink bangs to wearing a topknot.
> 
> My own Maltese, Bailey:
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to be judgmental. I even said in an earlier post that I can see doing their ears, tail, or boots - or even a stencil on a short clip. I think it can look cute if care is taken in choosing the safest dye. I just dion't see the appeal in coloring the entire dog one color. I frequent a groomers forum and Manic Panic seems to be their color of choice. Also, a lot of competition groomers use blow pens which are supposed to wash out on the first bath, but the only ones I could find in a google search are made in china, so I can only guess what their ingredient list looks like. 

I think Bailey looks cute and very creative. 

Linda


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Lucy. In my opinion, our maltese are at their best completely natural. They don't need anything "extra" to make them any more beautiful. I don't dye them, put clothes or shoes on them, just for my own enjoyment. I think what's most important is that they're healthy, happy, and safe, so if it's not contributing to any of those things, I don't do it. That's just me.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 13 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744355


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 13 2009, 12:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744339





> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 12 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744326





> QUOTE (karebear @ Mar 12 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744306





> whoaaa, that is REALLY red! what's the final color look like? any more pics? :Cute Malt:[/B]


she ended up being a light pink. if you want your dog to be a bright color. try actual dye made for dogs. this is what i used to dye her purple. 

http://www.petedge.com/Top-Performance-Hai...Gels-TP6128.pro

here is the results with that product.











the koolaide did not give me results that lasted through her next bath. so i recommend the dye in the link.
[/B][/QUOTE]


She is your dog, and I assume your BF. However, have you ever thought of what's in those dyes your using to turn your BF every shade of the rainbow? There is very little regulation on pet products -ie. toys, cosmetics - and what regulations there are, are poorly enforced. There are heavy metals in human cosmetics - on a scale of 1 to 10 - hair dye is a 10 for mecury content. So you can imagine what's in pet dye! I hope you reconsider this practice, it does no
good, but could do a great deal of harm (liver, kidneys) to your Best Friend. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you for your post. This is what I was thinking, too. And, an excellent point about human cosmetics. It's true, and scary. 

I have an allergy to food coloring dyes ... so I can only imagine how unsafe it can be for small dogs. And, even if the dye is not ingested ... it can still get into the body through the pores of the skin. 

I read in an earlier post that groomers dye poodles for competiton??? Just my not so humble opinion ... but, I question what that has to do with competition. I hope not ... Best of The Breed. I feel sorry for those poor dogs. I'd rather spend time playing with them and giving them love.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have to agree.  Just does not seem safe to me. After reading the book "Foods your Pet Die For" I am overly cautious on ANYTHING that is for an animal. Yeah so what if the product says that it passed regulations but OMG those regulations are so lax. I just wouldn't want to take that chance, kwim. I know you love Lucy but there are probably tons of hidden dangers in those products that we as a consumer are not aware of. I strongly recommend that you read the book that I read. IT is a real eye opener and I am sure you will feel different about pet products, food or otherwise that are out there.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's a website that might change your mind about the products you are using on your BF, as well as yourself. That dye may not be as innocent as you think...
</span>
http://cosmeticsdatabase.com/<span style="color:#0000ff">


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have to say I am not a big fan of the dying and I can't say exactly why but it doesn't appeal to me. Sorry if I sound judgemental but I don't understand the purpose of it. Cute? fun for the owner ? According to one post, dyes can have harmful contents. My choice is leave hair colouring for the humans if we choose to do that to ourselves. Maybe it is the bright colours that I don't like, we wouldn't necessarily choose those for ourselves and we probably wouldn't bother to dye a dog black or brown. 

She is still a beautiful dog, but I love the natural white coat.
I agree with you that dressing up a dog can be for the same purpose ie to make it look cute, but it can be removed, no harmful chemicals and it doesn't become part of the dog.

I put clothes on Jodi ( to keep warm and dry) and I admit I want them to be cute clothes, although he has gone out with a sweather and coat that don't match. (heaven forbid).


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 13 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744613


> Poor Lucy. In my opinion, our maltese are at their best completely natural. They don't need anything "extra" to make them any more beautiful. I don't dye them, put clothes or shoes on them, just for my own enjoyment. I think what's most important is that they're healthy, happy, and safe, so if it's not contributing to any of those things, I don't do it. That's just me.[/B]



Same here. I'm sorry if this offends but, I think dying a dog's hair or fur is terrible.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

:smpullhair: 
I try to hard to keep mine white to put anything on them to give them color. I'd also be one of the ones who would worry about what is in the dye.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you for everybody's opinions. sense this is not hurting lucy and the dye has been approved by my vet, i will continue to dye her as i please. i do not dye her often and she is 100% fine with it. the only reactions lucy gets from other people are good ones. people always tell me how cute she is with the dye. i have gotten a very nice PM from a lady who told me how cute lucy was and asked me where i got the dye from. her hair does become white after awhile. its not permanent.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744829


> thank you for everybody's opinions. sense this is not hurting lucy and the dye has been approved by my vet, i will continue to dye her as i please. i do not dye her often and she is 100% fine with it. the only reactions lucy gets from other people are good ones. people always tell me how cute she is with the dye. i have gotten a very nice PM from a lady who told me how cute lucy was and asked me where i got the dye from. her hair does become white after awhile. its not permanent.
> [/B]






I submitted a website you could have looked up the product on. Since you apparently elected not to, I did it for you. I assumed you use the cream formula - here is the report: Although your vet approved the product, perhaps he/she needs to be enlightend, along with anyone else that thinks there's no harm in it as well. There's no need to be snippy. If she wasn't fine with it, how would you expect her to convey that to you? If you like bright colored pets, perhaps you should consider birds - they come in a vast array of colors.</span>  

<span style="color:#ff00ff">*MANIC PANIC CREAM COLOR HOT HOT PINK
*last updated: 05/01/06 brand: Manic Panic by Manic Panic
SCORE 4
moderate hazard (out of 10)

82%
data gap

(why scores have changed)

WHERE TO BUY ONLINEsee online retailers

BETTER PRODUCTS3% of hair color and bleachings have lower concerns

INGREDIENT CONCERNSPercentage of ingredients in this product that meet these criteria:

Ingredients in this product are linked to: 
Cancer 
Developmental/reproductive toxicity 
Violations, restrictions & warnings 
Allergies/immunotoxicity 
Other concerns for ingredients used in this product: 
Neurotoxicity, Organ system toxicity (non-reproductive), Multiple, additive exposure sources, Irritation (skin, eyes, or lungs), Enhanced skin absorption, Contamination concerns, Biochemical or cellular level changes


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 13 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744862


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 13 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744829





> thank you for everybody's opinions. sense this is not hurting lucy and the dye has been approved by my vet, i will continue to dye her as i please. i do not dye her often and she is 100% fine with it. the only reactions lucy gets from other people are good ones. people always tell me how cute she is with the dye. i have gotten a very nice PM from a lady who told me how cute lucy was and asked me where i got the dye from. her hair does become white after awhile. its not permanent.
> [/B]






I submitted a website you could have looked up the product on. Since you apparently elected not to, I did it for you. I assumed you use the cream formula - here is the report: Although your vet approved the product, perhaps he/she needs to be enlightend, along with anyone else that thinks there's no harm in it as well. There's no need to be snippy. If she wasn't fine with it, how would you expect her to convey that to you? If you like bright colored pets, perhaps you should consider birds - they come ina vast array of colors. 

MANIC PANIC CREAM COLOR HOT HOT PINK
last updated: 05/01/06 brand: Manic Panic by Manic Panic
SCORE 4
moderate hazard (out of 10)

82%
data gap

(why scores have changed)

WHERE TO BUY ONLINEsee online retailers

BETTER PRODUCTS3% of hair color and bleachings have lower concerns

INGREDIENT CONCERNSPercentage of ingredients in this product that meet these criteria:

Ingredients in this product are linked to: 
Cancer 
Developmental/reproductive toxicity 
Violations, restrictions & warnings 
Allergies/immunotoxicity 
Other concerns for ingredients used in this product: 
Neurotoxicity, Organ system toxicity (non-reproductive), Multiple, additive exposure sources, Irritation (skin, eyes, or lungs), Enhanced skin absorption, Contamination concerns, Biochemical or cellular level changes
[/B][/QUOTE]


Scary stuff!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

manic panic is not the company i used. i checked the search thing for my compant. i did not find any results for the product I use, which is Top Performance Hair Dye (made for pets on petedge).


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's the info on the top performance hair dye from Petedge:

*Ingredients*: Each jar contains 4 oz of gel.

Ingredients: Purified water, CTFA*-approved dyes and pigments, cellulose thickener, glycerine and preservative. 

* CTFA = Cosmetic, Toiletry, and Fragrance Association

*MSDS Info/Safety Info*: Safe for dogs and cats over 12 weeks old. 

*CAUTION:* Do not ingest, or allow pets to lick or ingest. Do not use on pets that have sensitive, irritated, or damaged skin. Avoid contact with eyes and mouth; if it happens, flush with a large amount of water for 15 minutes, and consult a veterinarian if irritation persists.

*WARNINGS: May cause allergic reactions, pain, or severe itching—if any of these occur, discontinue use immediately and consult a veterinarian.* 

I think I'd pass.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744901


> Here's the info on the top performance hair dye from Petedge:
> 
> *Ingredients*: Each jar contains 4 oz of gel.
> 
> ...



when i used this on lucy, i put some of the dye in her belly for a half hour to make sure it would not irritate her skin. i love my baby very much and i wouldnt ever want to cause any harm to her.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 14 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744909


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744901





> Here's the info on the top performance hair dye from Petedge:
> 
> *Ingredients*: Each jar contains 4 oz of gel.
> 
> ...



when i used this on lucy, i put some of the dye in her belly for a half hour to make sure it would not irritate her skin. i love my baby very much and i wouldnt ever want to cause any harm to her. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I know you love your baby. Since this post was started I was googling the different ingredients listed on some of the shampoos and conditioners - and in some cases the ngredients aren't listed at all. A lot of them say "all natural" but I'm begining to wonder what that means. Its making me wonder just how safe any of this stuff is for them - not just the dyes. I know tomorrow I'm going to take a look at what is in all these products I've been using on Annie and Sophie. Not, that I'll understand all of it - I think sometimes we need a chemistry degree to understand what's listed on some of these products.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 02:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744913


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 14 2009, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744909





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 14 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744901





> Here's the info on the top performance hair dye from Petedge:
> 
> *Ingredients*: Each jar contains 4 oz of gel.
> 
> ...



when i used this on lucy, i put some of the dye in her belly for a half hour to make sure it would not irritate her skin. i love my baby very much and i wouldnt ever want to cause any harm to her. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

I know you love your baby. Since this post was started I was googling the different ingredients listed on some of the shampoos and conditioners - and in some cases the ngredients aren't listed at all. A lot of them say "all natural" but I'm begining to wonder what that means. Its making me wonder just how safe any of this stuff is for them - not just the dyes. I know tomorrow I'm going to take a look at what is in all these products I've been using on Annie and Sophie. Not, that I'll understand all of it - I think sometimes we need a chemistry degree to understand what's listed on some of these products.
[/B][/QUOTE]


"All Natural" can mean anything is natural. For example ... all natural poisons! But, unfortunately, a lot of people associate all natural with healthy. Labeling is very tricky these days.

I have become so aware of labels on everything. I was so angry yesterday when I thought I found a new toy for Snowball. The big tag on the toy ... and, in big letters says ... "American" Even the label has colors of our flag ... red, white and blue. I turned the label over ... and, in small print it says ... *Made In China* No toys from China for Snowball.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I know you love your little girl ..gosh how could you not :wub: :wub: 

Lucy, is one of the cutest, most unique looking Maltese, and I could pick her out of 100 pictures of Maltese. She is so darn adorable.

The picture in your aviater is adorable :wub: :wub: 

I hope you reconsider . And I don't think anyone is being judgemental, honestly I don't. That's why we all share things with each other here to give insight or input and we all truly love each others babies and that's why we all share what we think and offer input and it all results in helping each other, and making the best choices for our babies.

Personally, sweetheart, and I don't mean this harsh, I wouldn't do it. I don't think it's safe and aside from that, maybe that's why Lucy's hair got all matted.

She is your baby girl, no doubt you love her and gosh, her natural beauty stands out more than I can even express.

There are times I posted pictures of Mia and Leo...or a video...or shared things about them, and people pointed out things for me to be careful about, which was very helpful to me.

Let's just say that it is safe...she couldn't possibly get any cuter, then she naturally is and I think my baby Leo has a HUGE crush on her  

:grouphug:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 13 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744829


> thank you for everybody's opinions. sense this is not hurting lucy and the dye has been approved by my vet, i will continue to dye her as i please. i do not dye her often and she is 100% fine with it. the only reactions lucy gets from other people are good ones. people always tell me how cute she is with the dye. i have gotten a very nice PM from a lady who told me how cute lucy was and asked me where i got the dye from. her hair does become white after awhile. its not permanent.[/B]


I think she looks cute too! I honestly find a lot of the replies you got to be rude. Stick to you guns, she is your dog afterall. I got great replies from people when Bailey was rainbow colored. They entire staff, at a local drive thru, took turn coming to the window to gush over him. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 14 2009, 06:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744929


> QUOTE (LucyBabyy @ Mar 13 2009, 08:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744829





> thank you for everybody's opinions. sense this is not hurting lucy and the dye has been approved by my vet, i will continue to dye her as i please. i do not dye her often and she is 100% fine with it. the only reactions lucy gets from other people are good ones. people always tell me how cute she is with the dye. i have gotten a very nice PM from a lady who told me how cute lucy was and asked me where i got the dye from. her hair does become white after awhile. its not permanent.[/B]


I think she looks cute too! I honestly find a lot of the replies you got to be rude. Stick to you guns, she is your dog afterall. I got great replies from people when Bailey was rainbow colored. They entire staff, at a local drive thru, took turn coming to the window to gush over him. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I don't think anyone was Rude at all, there is nothing to stick to, it's her baby and she can do what she wants. :wub: 
Giving opinions it not being rude, if you post on an open forum this is what you get.
It kills me that people post and then don't like what they hear :eek2_gelb2: (not referring to you LucyBabyy)
Everyone has the RIGHT to their opinion , in my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just ran across this same pic on a groomer's forum that you posted. You really should post the one of the two of you together - too cute!

Linda

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 13 2009, 04:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744388


> Wow, everyone's so judgemental! I suggest you do some research first. I've never used petedge, but I use manic panic and it's completely safe. It's a vegan product and they claim it's actually safe to consume. Coloring a dog is no different than dressing it up. In fact, I've seen a lot of dogs in clothing that restricts their movement. (Those dumb little shoes in Beverly Hills Chihuahua come to mind) Bailey much prefered having pink bangs to wearing a topknot.
> 
> My own Maltese, Bailey:
> 
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor lucy :wub:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 22 2009, 03:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749498


> I just ran across this same pic on a groomer's forum that you posted. You really should post the one of the two of you together - too cute!
> 
> Linda
> 
> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 13 2009, 04:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=744388





> Wow, everyone's so judgemental! I suggest you do some research first. I've never used petedge, but I use manic panic and it's completely safe. It's a vegan product and they claim it's actually safe to consume. Coloring a dog is no different than dressing it up. In fact, I've seen a lot of dogs in clothing that restricts their movement. (Those dumb little shoes in Beverly Hills Chihuahua come to mind) Bailey much prefered having pink bangs to wearing a topknot.
> 
> My own Maltese, Bailey:
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! I know I posted Bailey's pics on here when I colored his hair. I got such sweet and supportive comments too!


----------



## ssaaii (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I learned a lot just by reading these posts! I also bought the book "Foods your Pet Die For"...scary stuff!
I tried searching for the "Top Performance Hair Dye" you are using, and no result. I googled it, and again, no result or whatsoever about where it comes from. So, my guess is it's probably not THAT safe. 

The Manic Panic Cream Color Hot Hot Pink is definitely not safe IMO. 
Ummmmmmmm.......

Ingredients in this product are linked to:
Cancer
Developmental/reproductive toxicity
Violations, restrictions & warnings
Allergies/immunotoxicity
Other concerns for ingredients used in this product:
Neurotoxicity, Organ system toxicity (non-reproductive), Multiple, additive exposure sources, Irritation (skin, eyes, or lungs), Enhanced skin absorption, Contamination concerns, Biochemical or cellular level changes.

!!? Who would want to take the risk? :blink:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ssaaii @ Mar 22 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749768


> Thanks for sharing! I learned a lot just by reading these posts! I also bought the book "Foods your Pet Die For"...scary stuff!
> I tried searching for the "Top Performance Hair Dye" you are using, and no result. I googled it, and again, no result or whatsoever about where it comes from. So, my guess is it's probably not THAT safe.
> 
> The Manic Panic Cream Color Hot Hot Pink is definitely not safe IMO.
> ...


Okay, I'll bite. Where exactly did you find that info? Is it based on any kind of scientific study? Anyone can post anything on the internet. What exactly does "linked" mean? It could mean one person experienced one or more of those condidtions after using the product. Did they use it correctly and how often did they use it? Manic Panic has been around for over 30 years and this is the first thing I've ever heard about it being dangerous. As mentioned above, I belong to a grooming forum. The members there adore their pets and several dye their pets quite often. I would think they would be the first to know if these products are really dangerous. these are people who use holistic and all-natural products. Not only would using something dangerous affect their pet, but possibly their livelyhood. As far as I'm concerned, you could say a lot of the same things about tap water. I heard recently that signigicant amounts of anti-depressant and estrogen were found in the Los Angeles water supply.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i guess we should all just place ourselves and our fluffs in plastic bubbles since it seems EVERYTHING now-a-days seems to be harmful! :w00t: :w00t: 

Lucy cant seem "miserable" since uhmm... cant see her face! :brownbag: People do what they want with their pets and it shouldnt be anyones business, unless she was seriously abusing the fluff. :thumbsup: 

I believe the picture was posted in this site so everyone can look at and admire as others do who post pictures. If it bothers someone so much to see a fluff being dyed... then dont look at the picture (over and over again and posting comments)

if cupcake would stay still long enough to let me "put harmful dye" on her i would. Lucy looks adorable :wub: . Its a fashion statement, just as how we also put clothing on our fluff... which can be dangerous also.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970


> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I also found this info on parabens, the ingredient which Skin Deep considers to be the most toxic in Manic Panic. (It's nice to find info that contains sources.) It's always interesting, to me, to see how the results from one, or two, iffy study can be so overblown.


Wikipedia-parabens


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

We should start a thread on whats bad for everyone!
Good lord everything is bad even diet soda :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
I think this thread is really going south, it was the op's choice so we all agree on that.
Let it die already :blush:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]
I just meant I didn't want it to get out of hand, thats all.

Speak Away!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 02:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749968


> QUOTE (ssaaii @ Mar 22 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749768





> Thanks for sharing! I learned a lot just by reading these posts! I also bought the book "Foods your Pet Die For"...scary stuff!
> I tried searching for the "Top Performance Hair Dye" you are using, and no result. I googled it, and again, no result or whatsoever about where it comes from. So, my guess is it's probably not THAT safe.
> 
> The Manic Panic Cream Color Hot Hot Pink is definitely not safe IMO.
> ...


Okay, I'll bite. Where exactly did you find that info? Is it based on any kind of scientific study? Anyone can post anything on the internet. What exactly does "linked" mean? It could mean one person experienced one or more of those condidtions after using the product. Did they use it correctly and how often did they use it? Manic Panic has been around for over 30 years and this is the first thing I've ever heard about it being dangerous. As mentioned above, I belong to a grooming forum. The members there adore their pets and several dye their pets quite often. I would think they would be the first to know if these products are really dangerous. these are people who use holistic and all-natural products. Not only would using something dangerous affect their pet, but possibly their livelyhood. As far as I'm concerned, you could say a lot of the same things about tap water. I heard recently that signigicant amounts of anti-depressant and estrogen were found in the Los Angeles water supply.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here's my motto ... *Any doubt ... throw it out"

Just one other thought ... some medications approved by the FDA have now been found to be dangerous or life threatening. I mean drugs that have been on the market for years. So, just because a dye might have been deemed safe over so many years, in the end, things might prove differently. In other words, we now know that it can take years to prove the safety of a product. 

I think you have so many members here who are only trying to help ... because they care about you and your precious fluff. It is up to you, how you receive some well intentioned feedback and advice. A mature individual is not going to feel offended when others are just offering thoughts and feedback. Right?? :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Personally, I hate it when threads are closed down. It discourages me from writing my opinions and thoughts on other threads. (and, I think they are fair) I don't like walking on eggshells. 

If someone is offended or tired of reading a thread ... then why pop in again at all?? Yes, if someone is using offensive language ... or slandering someone's good name ... then, of course, shut it down.

Just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't feel offended. I like the open dialogue and information
sharing. But did I miss something? Didn't she dye Lucy with
Kool Aide. Please don't tell me that's cancer causing, because
I have consumed a truck load of that stuff over the years!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was actually speaking of the info like this: "One or more animal studies show reproductive effects at low doses" What is a low dose, 1cc? The site doesn't list any measurements. Do they consider the amount in Manic Panic a "low dose"? If I went around my house throwing out everything that could be dangerous, well there probably wouldn't be anything in it. If you don't want to dye your dog, don't. But don't suggest that I'm giving my dog "kidney damage" without having any evidence to support it.

I think you need to do some research on bird keeping too. I think in the right situation, they can be good pets. However, there are so many cases of birds being dumped or suffering serious psychological issues (self mutilation), all b/c someone wanted a "brightly colored pet." I've read many articles that suggest some of the larger bird require as much care as a preschooler. Sorry, but I'm not going to get a pet that I wouldn't be able to care for properly, just because of it's looks.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, stick a fork in me 'cause I'm done! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750291


> OK, stick a fork in me 'cause I'm done! :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Me, too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

:beating a dead horse: <--- I always wanted to use that smiley. Now it is the appropriate time to


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243


> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

what about the fluffs who are forced to wear shoes because just so they wont get their white feet dirty for walkin on the sidewalk?

what about the fluffs who arent allowed to run around in the mud because theyd mess up their coat... 

what about the fluffs who cant roll around on the carpet because they'd get matts in their full coat?

if this is ok for fluff parents to do that to their pet, then why cant dying with KOOL AID be ok? i mean if there were purebred rainbow colored dog then would that be ok?


i have also consumed GALLONS AND GALLONS of Kool aid... :huh: 

i think there are more important things to be concerned about than a highlighted dog.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 23 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750363


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

what about the fluffs who are forced to wear shoes because just so they wont get their white feet dirty for walkin on the sidewalk?

what about the fluffs who arent allowed to run around in the mud because theyd mess up their coat... 

what about the fluffs who cant roll around on the carpet because they'd get matts in their full coat? 

i have also consumed GALLONS AND GALLONS of Kool aid... :huh: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Gigi likes clothes(including shoes) Positive reinforcement training :biggrin: I didn't know the shoes and dresses were harming her though  

Gigi hates mud and any thing wet. I always told her, if she wants to go home and take a bath and then blow dried out(that's about two hours of her patience LOL), she is allowed to go play in all the mud she wants.  "Did somebody say the B word?!" **Gigi runs and hides under the table.**

Gigi loves to roll in the carpet, clothes, ect., I didn't know they get matts in their hair though :shocked: 

I know Kool aid is bad if you eat it plain without water. Because of the acid. My cousin used to do this all the time, and she got really sick and found out the acid had ate a hole through her stomach :shocked: I hope it's not bad to drink though, maybe not the healthiest drink in the world though LOL 

Once agian, :beating a dead horse: LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Mar 23 2009, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750255


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750243





> QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Mar 23 2009, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750212





> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Mar 23 2009, 02:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749970





> Page 1 - post #37 I posted the website where the information was obtained. While you there, check out the cosmetics you're using on yourself. [/B]



I did end up googling it and found the same site. The site really bugged me. It contains nothing but speculation and that seems irresponsible, IMO. "One or more animal studies show" appears over and over again. Which is it, one study or more? Why aren't these studies linked on the site? Where were they done? How were they conducted? Who conducted these studies and who sponsored them? (Believe me that last bit of info can definitely influence the results of any study.) The site also uses terms like "low, moderate and high." Those are relative terms. How much is low/moderate/high? More importantly, do they consider the amount in Manic Panic to be "low, moderate or high"? I just can't put faith in that info when nothing is backed up by cold hard facts.
[/B][/QUOTE]

<span style="color:#000080">*It's a scale of 1 to 10








Manic Panic products rate a 4. Perhaps the "Cold hard facts" you're looking for will be when your or some one you know little one has kidney damage from what the vet considers an unknown source. Again, if people want a brightly colored pet get a bird, they come in a variety of bright colors.

Let the thread die? I thought we were supposed to give those that can't speak for themselves a voice. I am speaking for them!
*</span>
[/B][/QUOTE]

Personally, I hate it when threads are closed down. It discourages me from writing my opinions and thoughts on other threads. (and, I think they are fair) I don't like walking on eggshells. 

If someone is offended or tired of reading a thread ... then why pop in again at all?? Yes, if someone is using offensive language ... or slandering someone's good name ... then, of course, shut it down.

Just my not so humble opinion.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I didn't mean to close down the thread, I just didn't want a problem thats all.
Boy I better start explaining myself better :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

It's the ingredients in what is used to highlight that is the real issue.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

To each his own I guess. Poor dog. Sorry...I just don't understand why someone would want to do that.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone considered that those little shoes could cause joint problems? Seems to me the unnatural way a lot of dogs walk when they are wearing them could be harmful. If we wear shoes that don't offer correct support, it can lead to ankle, knee and even back problems. Guess that's fine if you save you some money on grooming.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

then i consider dyeing a "personal choice"


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Mar 24 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=750614


> then i consider dyeing a "personal choice"[/B]


I would say I have to agree. It seems that everything in this world is "potentially dangerous".


----------

